# Range in GA



## Plainsman (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a shooting range in or near Warner Robins,Ga?:smt022


----------



## twbrown44 (Mar 12, 2007)

There is an indoor range in Macon. It is across the street and a little east of the honda motorcycle place on mercer university dr.
Terry


----------

